
Law Lets I.R.S. Seize Accounts on Suspicion, No Crime Required - rubikscube
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/us/law-lets-irs-seize-accounts-on-suspicion-no-crime-required.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8509500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8509500)

